# Transient Mamas!



## Kinguk (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok, so I haven't lived in one place longer than seven months in the last three years...

Now, I'm a mother and I've been here there and everywhere with no end in sight!

But, I've decided today that I'm going to stop fighting it and telling myself, "when I'm settled I can do this"...
I am a transient mama, this is my life right now, and I'm going to enjoy it!

Any other NFA(No Fixed Address)ers out there!? I hope I'm not the only one...


----------



## fate_loves_flower (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm with ya momma!!!

I'm on and off as to weather or not I should sit my a$$ down in one place or not. Tell me, how are you finding it? Is the travelling too much for your lil mind or are you havin fun?!?!


----------



## Kinguk (Jun 26, 2008)

My moving around is a result of a string of unforscene circumstances that keep coming my way - not by choice (at least not all of them!)

It was fun at first, then I had enough once my baby came, but, now, like I said in my first post, I've embraced it and have accepted this as my life right now. No nice house with a picket fence for me anytime soon!

I've made some great connections and have learned to find the positives in every place I go









What about you?


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm semi nomadic; been in over 50 countries in the past 9 years, and even though I have "settled down" and rented a house in Australia for the past 15 months, I've been away four times during that time. once to a rainbow gathering for a month, once to another rainbow gathering in new zealand, a 3 month trip to asia, and we just went 1200mi north to visit someone for a few weeks.
I can't help myself. even when I'm "settled down" I can't keep still


----------

